# Not Your Mama's Knives



## Roswell Bowhunter (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone ever order from them? I am looking at dropping some serious coin on a new knife and they have the lowest price I can find on what I am looking for, but I have never heard from them. Just a little leary putting that much money out there with an unknown (to me) company.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

http://www.notyourmamasknives.com/


Not sure where to post this. If anyone thinks I would get a better response somewhere else, please let me know.


----------



## jkoch (Jan 23, 2009)

We Have some great custom knife makers right here on Woodies,why go anywhere else?


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, I know. I have actually been checking out some of their stuff. Unbelievably what some of them can do. But in this case, I am looking at a very particular knife. It is not one that could be replicated.


----------



## marknga (Jan 23, 2009)

I've never ordered from them, matter of fact never heard of em before but that don't mean much. You might check out www.bladeforums.com or www.knifetalkforums.com and see if you can get a response there.

What knife you looking to get?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 23, 2009)

It is not one that could be replicated.........I bet anything can be replicated given enough time!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 23, 2009)

I would send Sharpeblades a PM.


----------



## Roswell Bowhunter (Jan 23, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> It is not one that could be replicated.........I bet anything can be replicated given enough time!



Yes, I know what you are saying. I didn't really want to say what I was shopping for because I don't want to get anything started with people asking why the heck I would want that, etc...

Anyway, what I should have said is that it isn't something that could be easily replicated. The knife that I am getting ready to buy is a Microtech OTF auto. I still don't want to say which one, because the price is truly ridiculous. I guess for sake of argument, just assume that it is a relatively cheap Microtech Ultratech.

Thanks everyone for your help. I will check out those other forums.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 23, 2009)

well good luck in your search.


----------



## godogs57 (Jan 28, 2009)

Send me a PM...bet I can replicate it or refer you to someone who can. I have made knives for 25 years and can send pics if needed.


----------



## bg7m (May 11, 2009)

Have you tried www.arizonacustomknives.com or www.forthenrycustomknives.com ?   They sell some of my custom knives and have a lot of different types of knives.


----------

